# Barnett Quad 400 Extreme



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys! Well?? I can get this xbow for $349.00 w/ the crank handle too from Dunhams.

Is this bow any good?? Pros and cons? I had spinal surgery in June and have had some really bad medical things just this past October.

I can not pull my compound back. Probably never will unless I pull 40#'s or less.

Hoping to be able to get out still this season at some point. Let me know please.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Hey guys! Well?? I can get this xbow for $349.00 w/ the crank handle too from Dunhams.
> 
> Is this bow any good?? Pros and cons? I had spinal surgery in June and have had some really bad medical things just this past October.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to tell you this but I would recommend a different X bow. At Jays in Gaylord we get more Quad 400s in then any other bow for repair. They are notorious for breaking limbs. In fact the company is so backed up right now because of so many QT issues that they are over a month behind in shipping. Everyone who has brought one in the last few weeks has unfortunately had to find out that they won't have their bow back until after the 15th.... Hope this helps you out. Just didn't want to see you get screwed. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Polkahero (Aug 4, 2002)

Shot a 5-point buck Sunday with my Quad 400 that I purchase 2 years ago. No complaints here!


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

No problems with my Quad 400 either. Shot my biggest buck to date with it last year. Take care of it and it will take care of you. Lube the rail and take care of the string.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

HunterHads said:


> I'm sorry to tell you this but I would recommend a different X bow. At Jays in Gaylord we get more Quad 400s in then any other bow for repair. They are notorious for breaking limbs. In fact the company is so backed up right now because of so many QT issues that they are over a month behind in shipping. Everyone who has brought one in the last few weeks has unfortunately had to find out that they won't have their bow back until after the 15th.... Hope this helps you out. Just didn't want to see you get screwed.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks. There are more "Don't get" than "get" with this bow. I love my bride!! She saw the coupon for Dunhams for $349.00. She said it must be junk for that price. :lol: The good ones her friends have cost in the $700.00 to $1000.00 range. One of her lady friends has had a couple three Xbows and one was a Barnett. Note I said "was" a Barnett.

I might tough it out and drive to Northwoods in Pinconning. You can shoot all kinds of xbows before you buy. Novel concept!! DUH!

Another quick question: Why is there a different broadhead for a bolt????


----------



## doug913 (Feb 19, 2012)

I originally bought the Horton Havoc and after 20 shots through it the string broke. I returned it to Cabelas with no issues. I was torn between the Barnett and the Ten Point Titan Extreme which was $50 more. The guy there told me that the Ten point was much better and they rarely see them come back with issues. The arrow holder on the Barnett is plastic, the Ten Point is spring steel. Happy so far and it didn't cost me more than $550.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

doug913 said:


> I originally bought the Horton Havoc and after 20 shots through it the string broke. I returned it to Cabelas with no issues. I was torn between the Barnett and the Ten Point Titan Extreme which was $50 more. The guy there told me that the Ten point was much better and they rarely see them come back with issues. The arrow holder on the Barnett is plastic, the Ten Point is spring steel. Happy so far and it didn't cost me more than $550.


I agree 100% BUT, the cost of the Tenpoint Accudraw 50 adds appx $200 to the price of that bow, the OP will need it. That stated you cannot go wrong with Tenpoint.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Thanks. There are more "Don't get" than "get" with this bow. I love my bride!! She saw the coupon for Dunhams for $349.00. She said it must be junk for that price. :lol: The good ones her friends have cost in the $700.00 to $1000.00 range. One of her lady friends has had a couple three Xbows and one was a Barnett. Note I said "was" a Barnett.
> 
> I might tough it out and drive to Northwoods in Pinconning. You can shoot all kinds of xbows before you buy. Novel concept!! DUH!
> 
> Another quick question: Why is there a different broadhead for a bolt????


If you won't need a crank system and can use a rope cocker the cheapest quality x bow I would recommend would be the wicked ridge invader. $500

If you do need a crank system then as stated above the 10 point is going to be your best quality bow but will run you about $800 for the cheapest one with a crank. 

As for the heads, you can use any head that is made for a compound arrow with a Xbow bolt. The only real difference in them is that a bolt is a bigger diameter then then an arrow so the Xbow heads are built to fit more flush. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cmuchip989 (Jan 13, 2010)

My dad has had a 400 for a year. It's fired 10 shots in its lifetime and 1 killed a deer. No issues. I think the people that buy these affordable bows then shoot them 60 times in the first 3 hours cause some issues. I know I wouldn't run 60 rounds through a bolt action deer rifle in 10 years. They're tools not toys. Xbows require no more practice than a rifle and I would shoot them no more than a rifle. IMO


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jdman (Feb 9, 2005)

cmuchip989 said:


> My dad has had a 400 for a year. It's fired 10 shots in its lifetime and 1 killed a deer. No issues. I think the people that buy these affordable bows then shoot them 60 times in the first 3 hours cause some issues. I know I wouldn't run 60 rounds through a bolt action deer rifle in 10 years. They're tools not toys. Xbows require no more practice than a rifle and I would shoot them no more than a rifle. IMO
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Really... I Shoot Mine Twice A Day When Hunting (To Unload 1 Morning And 1 Evening)... And Practice Before Season... I Bet I have Over 200 Shots A Season From My Crossbow.... Bows 3.5 Years Old.. Guess About 1000 Shots On Same String And Cables.. I Will Change Them After This Season...


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

cmuchip989 said:


> My dad has had a 400 for a year. It's fired 10 shots in its lifetime and 1 killed a deer. No issues. I think the people that buy these affordable bows then shoot them 60 times in the first 3 hours cause some issues. I know I wouldn't run 60 rounds through a bolt action deer rifle in 10 years. They're tools not toys. Xbows require no more practice than a rifle and I would shoot them no more than a rifle. IMO
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You're right cmu my rifle is a tool therefore I am going use/shoot it as often as possible, maybe over 100 times just from September until December alone to become as proficient with my TOOL and accurate as possible at various distances out to 500 yards. My muzzleloader is probably fired at minimum 100+ times a year to become deadly at various distances too. I very, very rarely miss my target. Practice junior. Practice. I have the time and the land to do this. I am blessed. Alcona County has some old pits you could shoot 700-900 yards. Fun to put an orange clay target out at 400 yards and see who takes it out first. Of course we have friendly wagers. C'mon up. If you only use your "tool" that many times in it's life you can never become and STAY proficient with that weapon. You OWE IT to the animal you hunt to be the best you can be! You don't small game or waterfowl hunt do you? Ever shoot clay targets to get deafly with your shotgun?

Sorry guys he got me flustered....:beer::thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Paperboy 1 said:


> You're right cmu my rifle is a tool therefore I am going use/shoot it as often as possible, maybe over 100 times just from September until December alone to become as proficient with my TOOL and accurate as possible at various distances out to 500 yards. My muzzleloader is probably fired at minimum 100+ times a year to become deadly at various distances too. I very, very rarely miss my target. Practice junior. Practice. I have the time and the land to do this. I am blessed. Alcona County has some old pits you could shoot 700-900 yards. Fun to put an orange clay target out at 400 yards and see who takes it out first. Of course we have friendly wagers. C'mon up. If you only use your "tool" that many times in it's life you can never become and STAY proficient with that weapon. You OWE IT to the animal you hunt to be the best you can be! You don't small game or waterfowl hunt do you? Ever shoot clay targets to get deadly with your shotgun?
> 
> Sorry guys he got me flustered....:beer::thumbup: Dang kids...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app




Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Obviously really flustered!!! Lmao! Dang kids!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cmuchip989 (Jan 13, 2010)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Obviously really flustered!!! Lmao! Dang kids!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol. Thanks, back to the subject. All I'm saying is understand the quality of the tool you chose to invest in. If you want to shoot your xbow 3 hours a day all year, don't expect a $300 xbow to do it. Invest in a nicer version. I hate hearing people bash the barnetts. 

Tons of new bow owners shoot these things like they're vertical bows, don't maintain them and then complain they're not worth the money. The guys I know that had issues shot theirs a lot. Shoot enough to be proficient and then hunt with it you'll be fine. Expect 3 hours of "entertainment" daily out of it you'll probably run into more issues.







Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

